# Toro S200e vs S620e vs CR20e vs Snowmaster 20e?



## WaWaZat (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm thinking about replacing my over 30 year old Toro S200e that, is sort of falling apart, with something used, at least as low maintenance and built at least as well. What are the differences between the S200e, S620e, CR20e & Snowmaster 20e?... did I leave any other similars out? I'm not sure what vintages all these other models are other than I do know the S620e is the successor to the S200. Did build quality suffer at all in the later replacement models? Were there any improvements worth considering? Is there another model worth considering? Are there any good quality 2 stroke, 2 stage blowers worth considering? In Chicago, we may get a couple big snowfalls per season but most are perfect for the likes of an S200 so the priority would be the better, lower maintenance machine over the blower vs 2 stage feature being the deciding factor.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You want a Toro CCR 2000, 2450, or even a 1000. All extremely good machines. They also have actual chutes on them that direct snow much better than those vanes. You may want to get some additional advice from forum member Detrbuzzard. He is our resident single stage Toro man.


----------



## WaWaZat (Jan 3, 2014)

So are all the CCRs good machines? Is there any model that has something really cool to consider over another? A few other questions as well;

Is the engine and body made at least as well as the S200s?
What engines were used on them? I'm sure that depends on the model so perhaps which were the best and which were the worst?
How is the maintenance compared to the S200? My 32 year old S200 isn't that bad.
Are the CCRs electric start or were they an option like the S200/S200e?
Do the chutes get clogged with any type of snow?
Are all CCRs 2 stroke?
Are the newer models made just as well as the older models?
Are there any CCR models to stay away from?
What about the CCR Powerlite... is that one rot consider? Quick Craigslist look reveals them as low as $120.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Toro vane units*

To answer the OP's question, listed from earliest to newest ones.

Snowmaster 20 came in recoil only at first, later ones were available as recoil/electric start models, had a Tecumseh AH520 engine. approx. 2hp

S200 came in recoil or recoil/electric start, had a Tecumseh AH520 engine then somewhere along the line went to AH600 engines. 2hp to 2.5hp

S620 came in recoil or recoil/electric start, had a Tecumseh AH600 engine. 2.5hp. Had better direction vanes than earlier units. Also the bearings on the drums were updated from the S200 models. Steel handles replaced the aluminum, vanes had reinforcing added to them.

CR20 came in recoil or recoil/electric start, had a Tecumseh AH600 engine 2.5hp, was the first one to have curved paddles in the same frame that had the straight paddles on earlier units. Pretty much the same as S620 but curved paddles.

I've fixed a lot of these back in the mid 90's when I worked as a small engine mechanic.

Good luck in your search. You should be able to get a good running one for less than $100, they don't bring much money nowadays. Most people search for the PowerCurve models, they work better.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

WaWaZat said:


> So are all the CCRs good machines? Is there any model that has something really cool to consider over another? A few other questions as well;
> 
> Is the engine and body made at least as well as the S200s?
> What engines were used on them? I'm sure that depends on the model so perhaps which were the best and which were the worst?
> ...


As far as I know the Powerlites are good machines. In my humble opinion if it's a single stage Toro you won't go wrong. As I mentioned in my first post, you really want to talk to forum member Drdetrbuzzard. He breathes Toro exhaust and has about6-7 Toro blowers.


----------



## pheasant_2 (Feb 6, 2014)

My S200 is 30 years old and runs like a top. My 15 year boy just rolled it out of the bed of the truck and broke the plastic (FYI-if anyone has the 3 pieces of plastic-upper & lower shroud and control panel pieces & willing to ship I would buy them). With that said, it still fires up and works good for the Kansas driveway cleaning. Shoot me an email if you have the plastic: [email protected].


----------

